# first post, took the NY emt-b exam on May 17... hoping for the best



## NYemt13 (May 27, 2012)

I've been lurking this forum for a while, but finally decided to register 

I took the NY emt-basic written exam back on May 17. No idea how I did, but I know already I got at least 6-7 wrong.. part nerves, part not focusing on that particular protocol :unsure: (in NY, we need at least a 70 on the test. 110 questions, 10 are "pilot" or "test" questions used for evaluating possible questions on future exams. They are randomly placed throughout the exam and we aren't told which ones are said "pilot" questions.) I did pretty good on the instructor's exams (never below 70, usually in the 80s or 90s). Sometimes I feel like I did alright, but sometimes I can't help but feel like I failed 

If you've taken a NY state EMT exam, have any feedback? What was your experience like? How long did it take you to get your pass/fail results? NY says 4-6 weeks, but I've heard as little as 3 weeks (the march 2012 test) and as long as 11 weeks.

Enjoy the holiday


----------



## Chimpie (May 27, 2012)

Moved to the Education and Training section.


----------



## ponytail (May 30, 2012)

I took mine the same day as you did... the wait is torture!


----------



## rennex (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't get my results for about four-five weeks after I took the test. I didn't know about on-site scoring until it was too late.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 3, 2012)

On site testing people. Oh well. It's too late now


----------



## NYemt13 (Jun 4, 2012)

firecoins said:


> On site testing people. Oh well. It's too late now



I found out about it exactly one week after class started, and faxed the form right then (jan 30). I asked for rochester, but got a call the next day saying no seats were available. I should've then applied for Albany, but didn't think of it


----------



## ponytail (Jun 4, 2012)

Just as hard to get in in Albany...


----------



## gkygrl (Jun 29, 2012)

*June 21 NYS EMT-B exam*

Did you get your results from NYS yet?  It's only been a little over a week for me and my nerves are shot (LOL).  I keep dreaming I got a 69 or something dumb like that (although I did well on our county test and the in class and practice tests).  I found the written a little more daunting than I expected.  Many of the areas I expected to see on the exam (more anatomy and directional questions) were not there.

Some tricky ones.  I took my time answering and was the second to last student there .... but when I was done I did not go back.

Did you get your scores yet .... what do they send in the mail to you (just want to know what to expect)  By Mid-August maybe they will actually contact me (provided I passed).


----------



## ponytail (Jun 29, 2012)

We just got our results from the May 17 test this past week... so you'll have a while to wait, me thinks. 
The scores are printed in the back of your certificate, so you'll see how you did in different areas and what the average scores were.


----------



## gkygrl (Jun 29, 2012)

*Long wait*



ponytail said:


> We just got our results from the May 17 test this past week... so you'll have a while to wait, me thinks.
> The scores are printed in the back of your certificate, so you'll see how you did in different areas and what the average scores were.




Longggggggg wait.  Oh well   I'll just have to deal with it and hope I don't get a small envelope instead!


----------



## ponytail (Jun 29, 2012)

gkygrl said:


> Longggggggg wait.  Oh well   I'll just have to deal with it and hope I don't get a small envelope instead!



Oh don't panic for small envelope... that's what the "certificate" comes in. It's basically a scrap of paper. Bureau of EMS doesn't waste the taxpayers money frivolously. 
Our instructor got the results a week or so before the actual certificate came in the mail, so yours will probably let you know how you did too. 
Good luck... and don't fret. I'm sure you did fine!


----------



## gkygrl (Jun 29, 2012)

Good to know.  I'm going to try to forget about it and go enjoy the sun.

Congrats!


----------

